# sand and crushed coral



## Nctarheels1110 (Apr 14, 2014)

I would like to change the substrate in my tank from gravel to a sand and crushed coral mix. I have a 125 gallon tank (48x24x24). I already know how i will remove the fish and the gravel.

i know everyone recommends pool filter sand, but i would like to use black sand. What is the best option for black sand in my aquarium?

How much sand/crushed coral will I need for about 1.5 inches - 2 inches of substrate?

thanks for the help


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

I've got a 125G and have white pebble sand in mine, I've got about 80LBS of it and it's not close to 2" deep. It takes allot more than you might think. As far as black goes, don't know about that. I like my white because I have white fluorescent lights in mine.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Bottom of this page:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/calculator.php


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

i tried black sand in my 125g and did not like the look, so i went out and mixed a bunch of white sand with the black sand and removed a bunch of the black sand. I hope you have better luck.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I have black sand in my Peacock & Hap 55g tank. I originally had white but changed to black a year ago. I feel the black helped to bring out the colors in the fish much better than the white did IMO. Black looks good if you offset it with lighter rocks and some live plants. If you want to see a pic of my with black sand to get an idea of how black looks let me know and I'll dig one up for you.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a 72" 125G and it took 200 pounds of sand to get ~2" depth.


----------

